# Anyone needs a 645 Contax body ?



## timor (May 1, 2016)

Hard to call it collection, rather a stash
Contax 645 Medium Format SLR Film Camera Body Only
Looks like it took them a while before they released they have more bodies than demand for them in the whole North America. But in case someone needs one we have them right here, in Toronto (Concord actually).


----------



## limr (May 1, 2016)

Damn, that's a lot of cameras. Selling them on Craigslist? I wonder if the delivery folks didn't just help themselves to a few.  And by "a few" I mean "a lot."


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 1, 2016)

Yeesh. I still think they're overpriced.


----------



## timor (May 1, 2016)

Contax 645 as I heard is an excellent system, but DB for it are rare and very, very expensive and not all fully integrate with body and lenses.


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2016)

almost $2k each?
ebay has bodies only a lot cheaper, but some of the kits are twice that much with a lens...
i dunno.. sounds pricey to me. 
but according to ebay, contax aint cheap!


----------



## table1349 (May 1, 2016)

R.C.M.P.
255 Attwell Dr, 
Etobicoke, ON M9W 7G2, Canada

Dear Dudley and/or Mrs. Do-Right,

I believe if you will check out this online listing you will find the missing camera bodies from the burglary of Wednesday last.  Good luck with your investigation eh.  

Sincerely,
A concerned citizen


----------



## timor (May 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> R.C.M.P.
> 255 Attwell Dr,
> Etobicoke, ON M9W 7G2, Canada
> 
> ...


 No, all legit. Ad is still up and renewed. Nothing sold yet, still available. Guys ! It is only 30 min. from the airport !


----------

